# Where do I find the TiVo Desktop Cleaner utility ?



## Johnd206 (Jun 27, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

There's a link on this page.

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...iVo_Desktop_Installation_Troubleshooting.html


----------



## WayneRetired (Jun 17, 2014)

The link does not find *TiVo Desktop Cleaner utility*. Any idea where it is?

Thanks


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Looks like they moved things around and broke links (again, <sigh>).
Here's the current support page:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/196

and a direct link to the cleaner utility:
http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TivoDesktopCleaner.zip


----------



## WayneRetired (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks


----------

